# Visited Northern Rivers Micro On Saturday



## ozpowell (10/6/08)

Hi Guys,

Paid a visit to David at Northern Rivers Brewing on Saturday for a tour of their setup - $10 gets you the tour, beer tasting and an etched sampler glass. Had a great time and sampled their whole lineup (except the mid-strength which was unavailable at the time). Must say, I was surpised at how small-scale their operation is at the moment given the amount of market penetration they have around Northern NSW and SE Qld. He mentioned that they have just signed a national distribution agreement with Coles (Liquorland, First Choice, Vintage Cellars), so I'm suspecting they will be upscaling their current 3.5HL brewlength facilities pretty soon. Everything is done by hand - even the capping and labeling!  

I enjoyed all their beers, but standouts for me were their (American) Pale Ale and the Migration Dark Ale. The latter comes in two varieties - the standard 6.2% Special Edition (in 330ml bottles) and their Special Reserve 7% (in 500ml bottles). Their Heffeweizen was very good also - though only available in kegs at this time.

If you're ever in the Alstonville area, I'd recommend stopping in.

[Edit: Oh, and I left with 3 cases of their brew - as you do  ]


----------



## beersom (10/6/08)

Yup, great people at Northern Rivers.


----------



## bconnery (10/6/08)

It's good to see them getting some consistency. 
I tried their blond or mild a while back and wasn't a fan, and I know some tasted their beers recently and found them to be almost infected, but I had their pale ale at the beer and brewer mag launch the other day and was very impressed.
I'd tasted and enjoyed their stout before too. 

Sounds like they've gotten their distribution sorted too, my Dad tried to buy some in Murwillumbah a few times, which isn't that far away, and the bottle store said that they'd had them but they had to be recalled due to labelling or some such? The girl on the desk wasn't too clear but they didn't have them in stock again. 

Now that they have fortunately or unfortunately signed with the big boys he'll be able to grab them on his beer run to Dan Murphy's/First Choice.


----------



## neonmeate (10/6/08)

just drinking their stout now. good stuff. hope we see some of those stronger/stranger ones down here soon.


----------



## Snowdog (16/1/09)

My local 1st Choice in Mansfield started carrying their beers after the 1st. Quite like their pale ale!


----------



## MarkBastard (16/1/09)

Think I'll have to stop in next time I'm down there!

Seen this? http://www.nrbrewing.com.au/beer-on_tap.html

Interesting.


----------



## Jye (16/1/09)

I got to try their migration dark ale last time I was down that way and it was fantastic. I will have to try the apa again and see if they have sorted out the carbonation issue.


----------



## BEC26 (17/1/09)

Thnaks for the heads up! 

Will stop there on the way to Burliegh in October, do tour, get supplies.

Them while at Burliegh, replenish supplies at the brewery in the hinterland (the one with the cheee factory . . 

Roll On October hehehe


----------



## Screwtop (17/1/09)

Grab one of Kevins raspberry wheats 'Ruby' while your there, can't buy it in the bottlo's. SWAMBO loves it, have to buy a carton for her every time we call in, ouch!


----------



## rclemmett (17/1/09)

I was there last week and tried a hefeweizen he had brewed recently, delicious! He is also doing fresh wort kits, I think they were his blonde.


----------



## Snowdog (17/1/09)

Jye said:


> I got to try their migration dark ale last time I was down that way and it was fantastic. I will have to try the apa again and see if they have sorted out the carbonation issue.



Love that Migration Dark! Keep hoping to make it there when they're open.
Usually when we're driving by Alstonville, its some off hour on one of our Brisbane-Grafton treks. 

The six-pack of pale I had was great. No carbonation issues at all.


----------



## MattC (17/1/09)

Yup, some good beers coming out of the Northern Rivers these days. I did the $10 tour and tasting session with Kevin last year, I believe the Blonde Ale was pretty good, as was the migration Dark Ale. I also visited the Stone and Wood brewery and Brad Rogers showed me around. Tasted the Draught Ale straight out of the bright beer tank, very fresh. I felt compelled to then go to the Great Northern on the way home for 2 more!!!! They are bringing out a lager very soon to be released in bottle only, so those outside the NR area will also get to share their beers. If your visiting the NR Brewery, why not dash out to Byron and visit the Boys from Stone and Wood, the are always welcoming interested visitors..

Website

Stone and Wood


----------



## bonj (28/1/09)

I stopped in and had a few tasters with Dave yesterday and was quite impressed with their beer. I grabbed a mixed carton to take home and a t-shirt.


----------



## ian ulrick (28/1/09)

Went to a mates 60th last month and he had 2 kegs Northern Rivers Blond. Went down a treat :chug: . He said that they were 20 litre kegs but I thought that they only came in 10 and 50 litre sizes. Was he right?


----------



## bonj (28/1/09)

Dave told me yesterday that the mini-kegs were around 10.5L. They're about the size of a 9L corny but a bit fatter. The other kegs look like the standard 50L type.


----------



## Bizier (28/1/09)

neonmeate said:


> just drinking their stout now. good stuff. hope we see some of those stronger/stranger ones down here soon.



Did you get this locally (Petersham or nearby)?

I am keen to try some.


----------



## ian ulrick (28/1/09)

Cheers Bonj. I think they were $65 each plus deposit but don't quote me on that.


----------



## rclemmett (28/1/09)

Bizier said:


> Did you get this locally (Petersham or nearby)?
> 
> I am keen to try some.



They are on the 1st choice liquor catalogue so if they don't stock it they will order them in for you.


----------



## jlm (28/1/09)

Snowdog said:


> My local 1st Choice in Mansfield started carrying their beers after the 1st. Quite like their pale ale!


There's some good news, thats my local too. 'Bout time they got in some different aussie micro's.


----------



## glennheinzel (28/1/09)

Bonj said:


> Dave told me yesterday that the mini-kegs were around 10.5L. They're about the size of a 9L corny but a bit fatter. The other kegs look like the standard 50L type.



Slightly OT, but Murray's also offer similar kegs. I've been dreaming of picking up a keg of 2IPA on my way to Coffs (and of course returning it empty on my return trip).


----------



## kabooby (9/2/09)

I am going to be in Byron for the next week so I am going to try and do the tour. Looks like there are a few bottle shops in Byron so I can stock the fridge :chug: 

Kabooby


----------



## Screwtop (9/2/09)

kabooby said:


> I am going to be in Byron for the next week so I am going to try and do the tour. Looks like there are a few bottle shops in Byron so I can stock the fridge :chug:
> 
> Kabooby




Kevin and Dave are top blokes, you'll love the brewery and tour, they speak our language. SWAMBO has been in love with their Ruby (raspberry wheat) for a couple of years. Not available through the bottle shops, a really dry fruit beer, perfect for summer drinking. Check out Kevins Combitank, very interesting.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## clatty (24/4/09)

Screwtop said:


> Kevin and Dave are top blokes, you'll love the brewery and tour, they speak our language. SWAMBO has been in love with their Ruby (raspberry wheat) for a couple of years. Not available through the bottle shops, a really dry fruit beer, perfect for summer drinking. Check out Kevins Combitank, very interesting.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Hmmmm... tour was ok. 3.5HL would be hard to cut it as a standalone micro IMHO. Very aesthetically pleasing DME setup though. Whole business is currently for sale.

Cheers
clatty


----------



## hefevice (25/4/09)

Took the Migration Dark (among other Aussie micros) over to the US for the guys from Craftbeerradio to try. They seemed quite pleased with it. Here's a link to the show.


----------



## Snowdog (14/5/09)

I see the last newsletter says they're for sale.


----------



## Snowdog (9/6/09)

I hear they closed down. Bouight a six of pale at 1st Choice as its good & it may be the last.
Any word on possible buyers?


----------



## WarmBeer (9/6/09)

Snowdog said:


> I hear they closed down. Bouight a six of pale at 1st Choice as its good & it may be the last.
> Any word on possible buyers?



Somebody on this forum mentioned they'd picked some stuff up from the brewery's garage sale, so I think it's all over.

Pity, the beer was good, it's just too hard to get it into the punter's glasses when the duopoly owns almost all the bottleshops in the country.


----------

